# Bruises!!!



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2003)

On friday, I did three skydives. (and am now off student status and cleared to jump solo! YAY!)

I have the worst bruises I've ever had in my life.  There's pretty much a complete parachute harness outline on my body all in pretty shades of black, blue and purple.  The student rigs fit everyone, but they don't fit anyone really well, ya know?

so...  anyone got any ideas as to how to lessen the "ouch" factor?  If I sit still for like 15 minutes or more, I'm so stiff and sore when I stand up!  I've tried advil, but it didn't do a whole lot.  What do you all do for bruising?  I don't bruise easily at all, so this normally isn't an issue for me.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2003)

I usually just wait them out--but I don't think I've ever had them the size you apparently do.

Will this get better when you have your own equipment?


----------



## Eggman (Nov 10, 2003)

dit da jow great chinese herbal remedy for releasing bruises.  Works great but smells like crap.  you should be able to find it at any martial art supplier.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> Will this get better when you have your own equipment? *



much better with gear that's made for me.  the student gear is sized so it can fit almost anyone and is adjusted with cinch straps. The base size of the gear is for a 5'11" male. being as I'm 5'7" and female,  I have to cinch the straps down as snug as I can, and even then the fit isn't great.  its safe, just not overly comfortable.


and I'm jumping again tomorrow...  lol...

I just can't seem to keep my head out of the clouds.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *and I'm jumping again tomorrow...  lol...
> 
> I just can't seem to keep my head out of the clouds. *



You're jumping again tomorrow with fresh bruises?  You're a real sucker for pain!  :xtrmshock 

Shouldn't you wait a bit to get somewhat better before jumping again?

- Ceicei


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm jumping demo gear instead of student gear, so I can get a rig made for someone my size, which will be a whole lot more comfortable.  Looks a lot cooler too! hehe.

Besides, with all that adrenaline, I probably won't notice a little ouchie or two.  I didn't even feel the bruises I've got until after I got home and got a good look at them.  I was running on so much adrenaline (and quite a bit of celebratory alcohol...it was graduation day for me, so my instructors and friends were buying (and driving!)) that I didn't even notice the bruises!


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 10, 2003)

A-R-N-I-C-A


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 10, 2003)

If you REALLY want the BEST linament for bruises -- I have a recommendation for you. 
I have used Dit Da Jow, NYC Chinatown has many excellent herbalists, BUT there is a member of MTalk who prepares the finest I have encountered in my short time (40yrs.) in the arts.
Go to the RMA section of MTalk and look up 'Arthur'. Send him a PM requesting info. about the 'Jow' he makes. It is a special 'in-family' formula that you will NOT find on the shelves anywhere.

I have a damaged knee (may require surgery) - and this is the ONLY preparation that I have found to actually alleviate the swelling enough that I can walk comfortably. The regular crew of the 'Systema' family managed to co-erce Arthur to make enough to sell to those we send his way.
Now that the 'Nightingale' is learning to fly-- take some advise from this old Hawk...If anyone is looking for the best in bruise/muscle linament - contact Arthur as above.
You wont regret it, I promise you!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2003)

I tried!!! Arthur's mailbox is full!


----------



## David (Nov 10, 2003)

Arthur's stuff is miracle potion for all I care.  I've had some pretty deep bruises in the short time that I've had my bottle of his dit da jow, and what just a tiny amount does is simply amazing to me.  If you get some from him, you will NOT be disappointed.

Having grown up with a "western-medicine is the end-all and eastern stuff is magical BS" attitude, this counts as one of my favorite tools of conversion .

Infomercial over.  The stuff rules.

-David


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 10, 2003)

Better too tight than too loose!!!

Cthulhu


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 11, 2003)

Nightingale
   No surprise that the box was full. Give him a day and I am certain there will be room. Believe me - it will be worth the effort.
I know this sounds like an 'infomercial' as posted above BUT Hell, if we dont offer advice/help when we can, then whats the purpose of such forums in the first place.
Have fun with your new hobby...Geronimoooooo!


----------



## Arthur (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi!

I recived a notice in my email that my PM box was full and some one also uggested I check in here at this thread. My mail box has been pruned (somewhat) and I am available.

A very imprtant person in my life use to Skydive religiously. We may have similar acquaintence.

My one word of advice besides "try the Jow"... always remember peer pressure and Skydiving don't mix!

Arthur


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL... still full, arthur...

drop me an email at nightingale@nightingalesnest.net


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 11, 2003)

Tighten the straps uncomfortably tight. Especially the leg staps. Do this even with a properly fitted harness. You'll never know when you're going to jump at a speed greater than you anticipated or are used to. Keep proper form in the air.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyM. _
> *Tighten the straps uncomfortably tight. Especially the leg staps. Do this even with a properly fitted harness.*



I take it you skydive too.  I guess bruises are supposed to occur when straps are put on very, very tightly.

I haven't tried skydiving, but someday, I would like to try something diifferent in the air:  hang-gliding.  Soaring (for me) seem more fun than dropping at break-neck speed, although I know skydivers do soar once their parachutes are released.  I guess you get the best of both--falling and soaring.  It's the adrenaline rush, isn't it?

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

Al this could be avoided by just staying in the plane!


----------

